
Why do programmers where headphones? - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/why-do-programmers-where-headphones-5ca3a2f81266#.klydikz6q
======
Tomte
Programmers use similar techniques as memory palaces to navigate code? Nothing
more than the claim, no examples or explanations? Just changing the subject to
"flow", as if it were the same as a memory palace?

This is simply an author trying to fluff up a piece of banality with some
serious-sounding concept in the hope that the reader hallucinates a deep
connection between those.

Or in other words: intellectually dishonest and worthless.

------
Zekio
Isn't it Wear not Where? or do I miss some sort of joke/thing?

~~~
steanne
not a joke, i think, just an example of the quality of medium articles.

~~~
Zekio
well that is much simpler than what I thought it was

I thought it was that you sort of go to your own world when listening to music

